# Ruger Gold Label SxS in Outdoor Life Mar 05



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Morning everyone,

There is a nice article in the March 2005 Outdoor Life magazine about the
Ruger Gold Label SxS 12ga.

Tells about how the RGL came about and the manufacturing process.

It is also on the Outdoor Life web site.


----------

